# I live and breathe MAC!!!



## arbonnechick (Feb 11, 2006)

Heya girls and boys!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I'm a long-time lurker who couldn't stand to keep silent any longer.

I recently discovered the wonderful world of MAC, and there's no turning back.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just a big hello and THANK YOU to all of you regualrs here, you've taught me a helluva lot about MAC and makeup in general, so it's nice to come outta hiding to say so.

To give you an idea of my MAC collection thus far, here's a post from another great board about my big haul last week....   8) 

 Quote:

  As an almost MAC virgin ( I only discovered the wonder of this line last year! ), I felt like I needed to expand my MAC collection, so I set out to my local free-standing MAC store and hauled as follows: 

Shadows: 

* Twinks (dirty plum w/gold) 
* Flirty Number (dirty light plum w/frost) 
* Mulch (golden reddish brown w/bronze) 
* Da Bling (bright pink w/gold) 
* Knight Divine (carbon black w/silver-blue) 
* Sweet Lust (pink rose water) 
* Sumptuous Olive (metallic khaki) 
* Ricepaper (soft peachy gold w/shimmer) 
* Naked Lunch (minimal pink w/shimmer) 
* Tempting (rich coco) 
* Fiction (muted green w/shimmer) 
* Greensmoke (tarnished olive) 

I already owned Shroom, Patina and Gleam, so now I have enough to fill up a 15 pan! Yay!!!  

But I wasn't done yet, not by a long shot.  

I also picked up.... 

* My very first pigment in Goldenaire (pink/gold 
shimmer) 

* My very first Shadestick in Beige-ing (beige 
toned champagne) 

* A couple of Paints... 
Chiaroscuro (neutral beige w/frost) 
Sublime Nature (mid-tone naked beige) 

* The Blot Powder in Medium, and I got the 
really pretty, multi-colored Deneuve/Icon 
compact. 

For my lips, I got.... 

* Frost Lipstick in X-Pose (muted pinkish- 
beige w/violet shimmer) 
* Lustre Lipsticks in... 
* Plink! (yellowed seashell pink) 
* High Tea (pinkish nude-beige) 
* Sharp Beige, from the Deneuve collection (nude 
pink, lustre) 
* Lipglass in Prrr (soft pink/peach w/icy 
shimmer) 
* Chromeglass in Sunmetal (chrome bronze w/pearl) 

I needed to add a few missing brushes to my already extensive brush collection, so I grabbed: 

* 239 (eye shading brush) 
* 213 (fluff brush for lids) 
* 259 (square shader) been wanting this FOREVER! 
* 219 (pencil brush/crease) 

And finally, I grabbed a bottle of brush cleaner. 

As long as I was in haul mode, I went to Neiman's and picked up a couple of really gorgeous pink lippies at the Shu counter... 

* Lolishine Rouge #316 (pale lavender pink with 
a wash of gold) 
* Rouge 4 #938E (burnt sienna w/shimmer) 

And then they threw me outta the mall, as it was closing time!  

I know that I have the early makings of a pretty good MAC collection here, but I'd love to hear some rec's for what my next purchases should be, complementary shades and combos, etc. 

I never really understood the cult of MAC, but now that I've caught the bug, I "get it" only too well, LOL....  

I'm off to play make-up now, I'll report back!


----------



## mspixieears (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome warmly to Specktra! You should post your fantastic haul in our Hauls forum - I drool just reading that list! I'd love to see a pic of your filled 15-pan!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 11, 2006)

welcome to the wonderful world of specktra!


----------



## user2 (Feb 11, 2006)

Have fun here!!


And that's a pretty niiiiiice haul!


----------



## mellz (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome! You're going to absolutely love it here


----------



## arbonnechick (Feb 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Welcome warmly to Specktra! You should post your fantastic haul in our Hauls forum - I drool just reading that list! I'd love to see a pic of your filled 15-pan!_

 
Thanks for the welcome!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And I'll post my haul in the other forum, although in the future I promise not to spam the forum. 

I haven't actually filled my pan yet, still sort of afraid to de-pot for the first time.....


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## user3 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome to Specktra!
See you around the forums!


----------



## natalie75 (Feb 12, 2006)

I had no idea MAC would be so addictive!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've had to start a spreadsheet so I don't buy the same thing again.  My darling husband bought me the MAC train case for my birthday!!  Here's what I've collected so far, not including lipglass and lipstick;

Eyeshadow
Aria
Bamboo
Brule
Cork
Era
Folie
Grain
Haux
Honey Lust
Honesty
Jest
Kid
Malt
Mink Pink
Naked Lunch
Quarry
RetroSpeck
Shroom
Slip Pink
Soft Brown Matte
Soba
Mulch
Ricepaper
Nylon
Woodwinked
All That Glitters
Espresso
Omega
Coppering
Satin Taupe
Patina* 
brushes
217
224
219
blush - Buff
Skin Minerized finish - Naked You
eyeliners
Teddy
Duck
Bordeauxline
Lipliner
Spice
Dervish
TRAINCASE


----------



## Shawna (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, nice big haul, and welcome to Specktra 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My first real haul only involved 2 shadows and a brush.


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 13, 2006)

Killer haul! You went all out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Specktra, glad to have you here!


----------

